# What is your favourite anime? What anime do you recommend?



## MisterD

At this point in time,


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

MisterD said:


> At this point in time,


I like to think this thread was created to subtly enthuse about Attack on Titan...

It's certainly my favourite in a while. roud:


----------



## Pride49

Bleach, Fullmetal alchemist/brotherhood


----------



## Cheveyo

I don't really have a favorite, but I'll recommend: Busou Renkin


I never see anyone talk about it, sometimes I feel like the only person who likes the anime. It even helped spawn one of my favorite AMVs:


----------



## HighClassSavage

In no particular order, I would have to say Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, YuYu Hakusho, Death Note, Code Geass, Fullmetal Alchemist, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Eureka Seven, and Ghost in the Shell are my favorite animes. 

Watching Attack on Titans currently and I think it's pretty fucking good. Will have to wait and see before determining whether or not it's going to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

I like Naruto.

I don't recommend anything.


----------



## Nekomata

My favourites would be: Darker than Black, Kuroshitsuji, Dragonball Z/GT, Beyblade, Pokémon, Persona 4, Devil Survivor 2 (so far), Vampire Knight, Gravitation, Fate/Zero, Full Metal Alchemist. Stuff like that. I generally recommend all of it... there's also stuff like Baccano, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles etc too.

I still need to watch Attack on Titan as well... don't really like to watch anime when it's currently airing though.. *le sigh*


----------



## Clon3Haz3

Depends on what kind of anime you like, i usually like anything with a good interesting plot and good art work. some folks already mentioned a lot of the ones i grew up watching. Just recently got done watching " Mirai Nikki ". Its got a twisted plot and the characters are well put together. reminds me of death note a lil. 

I read manga more then i watch anime.


----------



## Slider

Haven't seen anything good for a while.

It's been years!

Have they stopped making decent anime or what?

Lain
Ninja Scroll
Ghost in the Shell
My Neighbor Totoro
Spirited Away
Vampire Hunter D
Samurai X
Graveyard of the Fireflies
Death Note
Cowboy Bebop the movie









How's Moving Castle
Castle in the Sky
Princess Mononoke 
Elfen Lied
Baccano!
Escaflowne
Evangelion: The End
Record of Lodoss War
Kiki's Delivery Service
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Berserk
Basilisk
Akira

I'm sure there are some that I am forgetting, particularly one where a boy is somehow transported to a different dimension...and he spends most of his time trying to save a girl who seems to have the power to create water...


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

Ever tried angel beats? dont know if its your kind of thing with all the other stuff people have lsited, but its definitely one of the more well known, recommended ones. awesome soundtrack, too, and decent comic laughs

If just absurd comedy is your thing, you may want to try out baka to test to shoukanjuu, too.

And action ones i have no idea about XD


----------



## Slider

Ah, crap. I just remember another one...

Dammit. No idea what it's called.


----------



## tzenbot150

It takes a few episodes for it to get funny, but you won't regret it.


----------



## Feral sheep

MisterD said:


> At this point in time,


where can you watch this? how many episodes are there


----------



## StraightCrushin

*​Shows I like:*
I am into GundamSeed, GundamSeed: Destiny, Rurouni Kenshin, and more recently, Sword Art Online (1st Season Only). However, I am starting to delve into the romantic comedy genre with shows such as "My Little Monster."

*Reccomendation:*
It's currently airing, but if you want to get into romantic comedies, a unique one to try out would be "My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU." The male protagonist really carries the show. He is so aware of what is going on around him and soliloquies will at times leave you thinking "Damn. Life _is_ f***** up."


----------



## RaidenPrime

Favorite anime of all time would probably be Berserk or Code Geass. Maybe Hunter X Hunter 2011. Currently I've been re-watching Detective Conan and Devil Survivor 2 The Animation on gogoanime.com.


----------



## MisterD

Feral sheep said:


> where can you watch this? how many episodes are there


search attack on titan on watchanimeon.com

Lot's of different titles. I'll try them out


----------



## confetti.time

Ahhhh... Shingeki no kyojin / Attack on Titan, even though it has around 11 episodes right now, it is on my Hit-list of 'what to watch'. But some of my other favourite anime series are probably One Piece, Death Note, Elfen Lied, Kuroshitsuji, Soul Eater, Durarara! and Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## Hypnopompic

Yes, Shingeki no Kyojin is definitely one of my favourites at the moment! Have you guys seen "Btooom"? Another great anime that is more or less the same genre (action, science fiction and psychological). The first season contains twelve episodes and fans are currently waiting for the second to come out. 

I'm also into all-time classics, such as Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden, Bleach, Death Note and DragonBall Z (yeah, it's old but it's still the best ;D). I watched Elfenlied and Hellsing at one point but I wouldn't say I liked those animes. They entertained me but nothing more. 

And finally, I worship Master Miyazaki and all his films. Studio Ghibli is simply amazing! There is not one single film that was boring or disappointing and Joe Hisashi's music is a big bonus point as well. 

Ah, I almost forgot: If you like anime films, you should check out Satoshi Kon's. I don't know whether he was crazy or brilliant but his films are both. Apparently, the script of the film "Black Swan" with Natalie Portman was based on Kon's film "Perfect Blue" and "Paprika" is another of his great psychological/fantasy thriller.


----------



## Feral sheep

MisterD said:


> search attack on titan on watchanimeon.com
> 
> Lot's of different titles. I'll try them out


you`re a saint. thanks


----------



## MisterD

No One Piece fans  ?

@_Hypnopompic_ will look into them @_Feral sheep_ do you like it?

The intro for attack on titan gets me pumped every time & the lyrics are a good reminder to never become complacent. I could listen to it over & over again, JAAAGERRRRRRR!

The translation:

They are the food and we are the hunters!
Heedless of the flowers trampled beneath them
Fallen birds wait for the wind to rise
Praying won’t do a thing
Only the resolve to fight can change the present
Oh, you pigs who laugh at our willingness
To step across corpses and advance
Your peace is that of livestock, a false prosperity
Give freedom to the dying hungry wolves!
The humiliation of captivity leads to a shot in reprisal
Beyond the city walls, a hunter slaughters his prey
As a burning impulse surges through his body
He pierces the sun in the twilight, with his crimson bow and arrow!

I like dark anime, or atleast... Must have a good plot & well developed characters. 
Dragon Ball Z... Vegeta is most likely my favourite anime character & the one I most relate to.

I like death note, hell sing, black butler, black lagoon, samurai champloo, hajime no ippo, jormungand, trinity blood, zoids new century (watched it when I was in primary school, still like it). There is alot & always looking for hidden gems.


----------



## Nyanpichu

Nana.


----------



## Lunaena

Serial Experiments Lain. I don't care about recommending things.


----------



## Lustghost

Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu, brings down the value of everything else you've watched after you've seen it. Absolute favorite.


----------



## torithecoolkid

my favorite anime is haikyuu. i don't really like sports animes, but i LOVE haikyuu!! it focuses on volleyball, the characters are very deep and well written and realistic, and the character development is amazing. the art is also really nice.

other anime i like are:
serial experiments lain
ergo proxy
paranoia agent
flcl
tokyo ghoul
lucky star (in between these other shows to relax ur brain tbh)
gangsta
ore monogatari
durarara


----------



## nonnaci

Monogatari series and Oregairu for the banter.


----------



## Nyanpichu

@torithecoolkid
love you're pro pic have you tried fma? it has great character development


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Slayers, never gets old, and I first saw it 10 years ago or so.
Hanasaku Iroha, I don't remember much of it now, but I enjoyed it greatly.
Mawaru Penguindrum, because, well, just because. Revolutionary Girl Utena as well.
OreImo
Baccano and DRRR


----------



## Lelu

Code Geass is the answer to both of those.

Others include Hunter X Hunter, Death Note, and Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Wisteria

The Full Metal Alchemist brotherhood series is my favourate anime! There are many seasons, and the impersonations they created through the characters was very interesting. It can be very dark and emotional, but it also has some humor. All the characters are likable, and overall it has a lot of action and seems like one of those uplifting animes. 
It's closest comparison would be something like the last airbender or blue exorcist maybe? 

I liked Death Note too. If you are looking for (slightly) similar shows I would recommend monster or psycho pass.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Hetalia!!!!!!!!! And Ouran too
sailor moon? Sword art?


----------



## Sab15

Persona series:
Nice soundtracks with good stories, can't be wrong. :3

Another:
If you like creepy/mystery animes you should check this out.

Clannad:
Do I even need to explain WHY?

Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun + Working!!:
They are both comedy animes, nothing impressive but kinda funny and light.

Nijijou:
50% comedy, 50% WTF.


----------



## Dawd

Just watch Hunter x Hunter 2011. That is all


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

My favorite anime is Bleach. Probably because it was the first anime i really watched. I also enjoyed FMA:Brotherhood, Steins;Gate, Death Note, Death Parade, Another, Samurai Champloo & Kuro no Keiyakusha.


----------



## Necrox

Watching Monster right now. A better thriller than even Death Note.


----------



## DemonD

Ore Monogatari.

If that doesn't bring a smile to your face, then I'm sorry; life has nothing more for you...


----------



## kirakishou

A favourite since I started getting Heavily into anime was Rozen Maiden and Mononoke-hime. It really hasn't changed.

But I can recommend a few things like Legend of the Galactic Heroes, Mahoujin GuruGuru, Blade of the Immortal, Tatsumi (film), Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust, Dead Leaves, Area 88, the first Genshiken season (the ova and 2cnd season are Shit), Fist of the North Star film, Kuragehime, The Twelve Kingdoms, Seirei no Moribito, Captain Harlock 1978-79 TV series, Galaxy Express 999, Interstellar 5555 (with Daft Punk and Leiji Matsumoto collabing), Dororo and any Gegege no Kitaro episodes from the 1968 series if you can find them.

I can recommend a shit ton more Manga than Anime though.


----------



## nonnaci

Just finished Shin Sekai Yori. 

Post-dystopian anime and an exploration of human evolution, empathy, and society. The animation quality dropped for 1/4 of the episodes but if you're willing to look past that, I'd definitely recommend this and the book.


----------



## Sava Saevus

I would go with Franken Fran for a good, gory laugh.


----------



## kirakishou

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> I would go with Franken Fran for a good, gory laugh.


As far as I know isn't that only in Manga format right now?
I hope it never gets an anime, it would be ruined for sure.


----------



## Master Mind

My favorite anime of those I've seen are (in chronological order): _Cowboy Bebop_, _Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex_, _Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG_, Naoki Urasawa’s _Monster_, _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_, _Death Note_, _Code Geass_, _Darker than Black_, _Spice and Wolf_, _Fullmetal Achemist: Brotherhood_, _Steins;Gate_ and _Psycho-Pass_.


----------



## Master Mind

Necrox said:


> Watching Monster right now. A better thriller than even Death Note.


 Naoki Urasawa’s _Monster_ is in my top two favorite anime.


----------



## CaptainQuirk

Right now my top three are Attack on Titan, Tokyo ghoul, and Durarara.


----------



## som00

Cowboy Bebop.
It's not my favorite, but I totally recommend it to anyone, never seen a single guy who says it's not worth it.


----------



## Lylias

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.

That is my top favorite anime, and I'm a person who has the hardest time picking a favorite.

Others in my top 10 are:

Attack on Titan
Gurren Lagann
Yakitate Japan
Sword Art Online
Is It Wrong To Pick Up Girls In a Dungeon? (or something)
Shokugeki no Soma (or Food Wars!)
Saikano
Gravitation

(In no particular order, although I'm not 100% about the last 2 being there. I'm sleepy and can't bother to remember everything I've seen)


----------



## Jakuri

Death Note. I like Shakugan no Shana too. Yet to watch the final season though -- been taking hiatus from anime for a while.

I liked Jigoku Shoujo as well, but ended up putting it on hold indefinitely. I watched the first 11~12 episodes of the first season; not the best decision I made, looking back. I could empathize with victims, and eventually I couldn't take it anymore. Stopped watching, and haven't gone back to it yet. 

I heard that the third season (Mitsuganae) wasn't that good. Anyone has comments?


----------



## madchuckle

Death Note, Trigun, Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Master Mind

_Legend of the Galactic Heroes_ will join _Ghost in the Shell_ and Naoki Urasawa’s _Monster_ to form a top three, but the only problem is that it's so long, which makes having time to watch it a problem. I could marathon the other anime I watched, but I'm only a little over halfway through LOTGH, whereas I would have already finished the others by now.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

One Punch Man and Young Black Jack will rock this season.


----------



## 66393

Pet Girl of Sakurasou. Romance animes are my favorite.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

One of the few anime shows that I liked was Space Dandy, and I consider that to be my favorite.


----------



## Morfy

I highly recommend Shinsekai Yori, Monster, Code Geass, Death Note and Charlotte.
Shinsekai Yori is probably my favourite anime of all time.


----------



## Morfy




----------



## Fumetsu

I know it isn't an anime anymore, but D. Gray man will always be my favorite piece of media.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Onepunch-Man.


----------



## UchihaSqueaker

Mirai Nikki is by far the most unique anime I have ever seen with its outstanding plot twist, character build, fight scenes and perfect romance when needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

UchihaSqueaker said:


> Mirai Nikki is by far the most unique anime I have ever seen with its outstanding plot twist, character build, fight scenes and perfect romance when needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapnSlapaHo

Fooly Cooly and samurai champloo are my favorites


----------



## cuddlyone

Sailor Moon Crystal, Eden of the East, Ah! My Goddess!, Chobits, Cowboy Bebop, Tenchi Muyo/Tenchi Universe, Serial Experiments Lain. Anything/everything Studio Ghibli (Totoro, Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, etc.)

Recently started watching Food Wars: Shokugeki no Soma (it reminds me of Top Chef but in an anime universe almost). Also Fairy Tail is very cute & fun.


----------



## DemonD

Fumetsu said:


> I know it isn't an anime anymore, but D. Gray man will always be my favorite piece of media.


How is it not an anime anymore?


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

I've been enjoying Overlord and One Punch Man a lot.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

My favorite anime is Shigatsu Wa Kimi No Uso. 
Some of my other favorites are Steins;Gate, Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Kuroshitsuji, Another, Death Parade, Hellsing Ultimate, Bleach, Death Parade, Shokugeki No Soma and Death Note.


----------



## Fumetsu

DemonD said:


> How is it not an anime anymore?


I mean that the Anime ended.

The series continues in manga form only.


----------



## Hurricane

I'm honestly not big on anime, but I really loved Naruto because of Naruto's determination and courage. I totally binge watched that show 10 years ago.


----------



## Xerosis

I don't think I could pick an overall favorite anime since I enjoy so many different genres (and there are a lot of animes that I find entertaining but don't think are actually very high quality). The main ones that I would recommend to someone else are Durarara, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Attack on Titan, Black Lagoon, Death Note, Angel Beats, Akame ga Kill and One Punch Man.


----------



## Cianuro

Ergo proxy


----------



## MisterPerfect

Killa la Kill(Action/echi)
Future Dairy(romance, parinormal, thriller, Horror, psychological, scifi)
Ghost Hunt(Paranormal)
Shukugan no shana(Season one)Fantasy/romance
Blood plus(Romance/horror)
WitchBlade(Thriller/action)
Magical Girls(Madoka)Deconstruction 
Machiko and Hatchin(drama/action)
Fruit Basket(Girly/morals/life lessons)
Karin(Chibi Vampire)(Romance/slice of life)
Blue Dragon(Action/adventure)
Fairy Tail(Action/adventure)
Another(Horror)
Sakura trick(Romance/Yuri)
Familiar of Zero(Romance/slice of life)

I tried throwing in different themes and making sure they dont just fall under the same genre. I just named 15. I also labeled all of them and I should go before I keep adding stuff to this post.


----------



## Super-Yoshi

Really liked Gundam 00. I thought it was a major improvement from Seed. 

Currently watching Fruits Basket and Witch Hunter Robin


----------



## Misaki

Psycho-Pass. From the New World is another neat one. Hitman Reborn! was simple but also my first anime, so it kind of occupies a special space for me. Some other more mainstream shonen series I enjoy are Death Note, DURARARA!! and Seraph of the End.


----------



## Nei

I think Fullmetal Alchemist and Durarara are my favourites.

Does anyone know some anime similar to Honey & Clover, btw? I'm looking for something calm/about everyday life to watch in the evenings but can't find anything decentO:


----------



## ColdasIce

My favorite animes are Fruit Baskets, One Piece, Haruhi Suzumiya, Persona 4, and Death Note.

I am currently watching Baccano and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## pertracto

My favourite are GTO and Full Metal Alchemist. 

I recommend you Wolf's Rain in case you haven't watched it yet, I think it's old enough to be considered a classic now.


----------



## Fumetsu

D. Gray man. I will never love any series half as much as I love that show/manga.


----------

